# Reliance Jio Fiber 1Gbps Broadband Service Plans revealed starts at Rs 500 onwards



## TechnoBOY (Sep 23, 2016)

> Reliance Jio, the Telecom venture of the Mukesh Ambani is currently the talk of the town as people are heading to Reliance Digital Stores to get JIO SIM Cards and enjoy the benefits of JIO Welcome Offer, where unlimited free 4G data and voice calls are offered. Now the news is coming in about company’s FTTH Broadband plans.
> 
> The new 1 Gbps fiber internet connection to home is being touted as the most fastest broadband connection in the country. At Annual General Meeting, Chairman Mr Ambani announce that the FTTH services would be provided to top 100 cities in the country. Starting with select cities such as Mumbai and Delhi.
> 
> ...


Reliance Jio Fiber 1Gbps Broadband Service Plans revealed starts at Rs 500 onwards &raquo; Phone Rada


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 23, 2016)

If they provide it to consumers then awesome


----------



## funskar (Sep 24, 2016)

Just keep dreaming ..

Total sh*t 10mbps ul for 800/100mbps 2000gb for 2k..


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 24, 2016)

Called Jio @ fiber and this is what their cc says -
1.They will arrive from society to society 
2.Alternatively you will get invite on email.
3.You can email them care@jio.com for request 
4. If your neighbouring society gets the connection you too can apply for connection.
5.Reliance Digital Stores are not related to jiofiber in any manner.This is completely a separate entity and is directly contacted be CC at jio.

Hence you have to wait until you are approached,invited or your neighbours get a connection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadScorp (Sep 25, 2016)

Things are looking more hopeful, waiting for a page or video to load on the internet is like waiting for your old windows 98 computer to finish opening the explorer window


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 25, 2016)

So, its not for individual customers!


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2016)

^^ Hey how are you doing *saswat23*? I think Reliance will reveal the plans by the end of this year. But I doubt if it will arrive in BBSR that fast.


----------



## H2O (Sep 25, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Hey how are you doing *saswat23*? I think Reliance will reveal the plans by the end of this year. But I doubt if it will arrive in BBSR that fast.




Yes.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 25, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> So, its not for individual customers!



It will be,but not initially.
They (JIO) would like to see the market adaptability first and make sure that majority of the population jump into their bandwagon as for sure.
Hence they are on for arrangement of something in clusters or groups,so that a large number of people come under their business.


----------



## Swathi7 (Sep 25, 2016)

funskar said:


> Just keep dreaming ..
> 
> Total sh*t 10mbps ul for 800/100mbps 2000gb for 2k..



Hi,
Just check below url
Reliance Jio’s new JioFi 4G hotspot Wireless | Mobile Papp


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 25, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Hey how are you doing *saswat23*? I think Reliance will reveal the plans by the end of this year. But I doubt if it will arrive in BBSR that fast.



Fine buddy  Hope you are doing fine as well 
But as stated in some sources, it will be launched in as many as 100 cities so, in that case we can expect it in BBSR too 

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> It will be,but not initially.
> They (JIO) would like to see the market adaptability first and make sure that majority of the population jump into their bandwagon as for sure.
> Hence they are on for arrangement of something in clusters or groups,so that a large number of people come under their business.



That would definitely be their promotion plan. But it will be a much better idea if they start to launch for individual customers at the earliest. It will gradually form a cluster. If one customer opts, then his/her neighborhood will definitely opt for it as no one would ever like to be left out of using such an affordable and high speed broadband plan (_10Mbps Unlimited for ₹800_) where other operators provide only around 1/10 times the speed for the same price.


----------



## H2O (Sep 26, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Fine buddy  Hope you are doing fine as well
> But as stated in some sources, it will be launched in as many as 100 cities so, in that case we can expect it in BBSR too
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



What ISP are you on now in BBSR?


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 26, 2016)

H2O said:


> What ISP are you on now in BBSR?



Now on Jio 
Earlier I was on ORTEL


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 26, 2016)

Stop whining guys, I will take even a 1Kbps improvement over existing plans.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Stop whining guys, I will take even a 1Kbps improvement over existing plans.


you are using ACT right? any idea when they are goin to improve their plans?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 26, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> you are using ACT right? any idea when they are goin to improve their plans?



Yes I have Act as my primary connection and a backup Airtel 4mbps, 20Gb plan.
If one goes down, the other is always present! 

Any increase in FUP is greatly welcome, be it 1gb to 100gb.
300gb fup would be good. Can watch youtube in 1080p, download a few movies and a 50gb game or two

anything more than that is useless, because you see, you can only have so much free time in a month. Its not like you sit at home and watch movies all day, all week!


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 26, 2016)

You got 2 BB connection!!! .. I thought I was too paranoid to think about getting another one . Then I requested for the new BSNL BB249 plan. Still havent got it yet.


----------



## krish1997 (Sep 26, 2016)

will it be availablein chennai


----------



## sampada (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2016)

Reliance Jio GigaFiber Launches Cheapest Ever Broadband Plans In India

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 20, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Reliance Jio GigaFiber Launches Cheapest Ever Broadband Plans In India
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Title is misleading. They haven't announced any plans or launched it yet. No official confirmations yet.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 29, 2016)

To be honest,these plans look too good to be true.


----------

